# Star's Beautiful Twins



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Star went into labor at about 5 this morning and pushed her first kid out just after 10. Only his nose was presenting so I pushed him back in and brought a leg out. He came out with a lot of helping. Poor Star! As he is drying he is turning almost brindle on his head and neck. He has really cool coloring! He has a white front sock and a white hind leg I think. 

Fireball is his name and he was 9lbs 4 oz.  

We waited and waited on the edge of our seats hoping she had a doe in there. She pushed her second kid out 30 minutes later and it was a doe! She slid right out with no issues.  

We named her "Red White and Beautiful" and will most likely keep her.  She is a beauty. She is a bright red color and has two white front legs.  

All are doing well and Star is a great mom! 

Our next doe is due 2 weeks from today!! Whew. We get a break!


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

Beautiful babies!!! Congratulations!


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

Dawwwwww!!! Sooo cute love them big flopy ears!


----------



## doecygoat (Jan 18, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Baby envy again, can never get enough. Good job Star!
Red White & Beautiful, what a cool name.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Aww, so sweet! I LOVE the mamma


----------



## nikkigees1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful! Well done on the delivery I had the same


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you all! The are so cute.  Poli's babies won the award for the cutest though!! 

More pics to come... of course!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww way to go Star! They are beautiful! I was really hoping for some dappled kids though, but you can't get any better than those beautiful babies! Can't wait to see how they grow and if their color changes at all


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet , congrats


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Great job everybody! Now get some sleep.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I love that buck! Could you ship him my way? LOL! I like the does name! Beautiful!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> Great job everybody! Now get some sleep.


I can't wait to roll into bed!! I've been :type: all day! I think we have all but Cosmo's boys spoken for already, so that is great. 

Here are some new pics. Isn't Fireball's coloring interesting?? He's almost grey!!! There seems to be a little spot on Beauty's hip in the pic of her lying down.  It was really bad lighting when I tried to look at it in person, but I sure didn't see a spot there!!

Isn't Beauty darling???


----------



## ortiz1232 (Feb 3, 2013)

Is there anything better in the morning than a cup of coffee and the birth announcement thread to start the morning off right. Sure does put a smile on your face to see all of those cute faces.So glad to have this Goat Forum. Starts the day off Great


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh they are too cute! Too bad on dapples there's always next season. They are adorable, love the little white it's like my doee.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## ortiz1232 (Feb 3, 2013)

They are so sweet.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks all! I am in love with the doeling. She is adorable!!! I found a silver spot on her, so she may carry the spotted gene. I guess we'll wait and see!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

So cute! Love the coloring! Congrats in beautiful babies!!


----------

